# Oklahoma Devastated by Killer Tornadoes



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Potential EF4 tornado in Moore, Oklahoma - elementary school hit hard and neighborhoods buzz sawed off the map.

Prayers to the victims and affected families.

This one is really bad - could be EF5 in areas. 12 minutes maximum warning before it hit.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

This one looks like it may be the worst on record, surpassing the 199 KC storms and even more devastating than Joplin a couple fo years ago. 

We're under a watch until 10:00 PM with cloudy skies and increasing winds. Most of the bad weather appears to be near the OK/TX border, but there is a cell down not far from the communities that got hit last week Southwest of FT Worth.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

Already reports of looting of the damaged homes and some damaged pharmacies damaged in Moore, OK......disgusting. Thankfully Im on the opposite (northern side) of OKC, but my wife's school was 4 miles north of the track of the tornado. Massive amounts of displaced people walking north on I-35 from Moore.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

State Medical Examiner reporting 37 confirmed deaths so far, including 7 children from the elementary school.

Looting of pharmacies was commonplace in Hurricane Sandy and got media coverage, so now all the hypes and tweakers look at the pharmacies first. Two legged rats come scurrying around fast and sun is setting - long night ahead.

One bit of small miracle news for dog lovers - a family just found their dog buried in the debris of their home.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

State ME now reporting 51 deaths. This one is a terrible disaster.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I was fixing to add the same bit of news. I'm watching it as it unfolds on TWC, totally heartbreaking coverage. I can't even imagine how someone can cope through something like that? Total devastation, lives changed forever.

And yes, I'd be for caning those looters. Seriously? There's more important things they could be putting their energy into at this moment instead of worrying about getting their next fix. People piss me off..........


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> And yes, I'd be for caning those looters.


And if they got shot in the process, it would clean up the gene pool a little.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Having a below-grade storm shelter separate and apart from your main residence seems to be the best way to survive such a powerful storm.

An in-home storm shelter is more convenient but you can get trapped by debris. A separate shelter, with at least two exits, seems to be the best protection. I am against bunkers with one way in and out, but a quality storm shelter with shielded entrances/exits when you live in "Tornado Alley" would be a life-saving investment.

Anything above ground needs to be able to withstand such high winds, it seems to me below-grade or underground shelters are the only way to go. I remember in Hurricane Andrew we had super tornadoes that had 320 mph winds - nothing left standing, and even the concrete slabs looked like they had been sandblasted.

I am rethinking our storm shelter plans right freaking now...!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wonder if they will report on how any of the real preppers fair during and after


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I heard a report somewhere that the bedrock is so high in some areas out there that bunkers aren't always feasible. It was incredible to see arial images. You could see roads and driveways, but the houses were simply gone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My prayers are for hoping they find some of the school kids alive under the rubble.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, the destruction of this EF5/EF4 tornado is horrendous.

The survival stories are just amazing. Did you see the story of the elderly lady who held onto her dog as they both got sucked up into the vortex of the twister, and lost her grip on the dog? Her interview was being broadcast live and she said she couldn't find her dog, and the TV reporter then spotted the dog, still alive, trapped under some household debris from the storm? Amazing!

The biggest lesson I take away from this storm was the importance of having a BOB ready to go, so you can flee from the path of the storm's destruction, and have what you need in one place ready to go immediately.

That, and why an underground shelter is a great thing to have....


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Amen, Verteidiger. Tornadoes are such scary things.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I seen some un-edited pic's of the devastation on a couple "other" websites,one woman was being carried off with a steel table leg impaled completely through her leg.There is so much we are not seeing on "edited for tv" news that it's unbelievable.These people have my deepest sympathy with this horrific catastrophe.I pledged the Red Cross for their never ending efforts.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The reports of the dead seem to be going down in number(Thank God) but why the false count to begin with?


----------



## Fallon (Apr 23, 2013)

A disaster is inherently chaotic, good luck getting good info when all communications systems are toast.

That's one thing to count on in any bad situation of sufficient size. Government incompetence is probably overstating things in most emergencies. It's usually a case of people expecting perfect Intel in a situation where barely decent Intel is intrinsically impossible.

In this case I think dead were double counted due to mangled or duplicated reporting chains.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

Prayers going out to everyone involved. I know people out in OK, and thankfully they were not affected. This is horrible


----------

